# What class would my bully be considered?



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

He's 21" at the withers but is definitely not beefy enough to be considered extreme.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe he would fall into the Xl class as far as height goes. I'm not sure he fits the standard though.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> I believe he would fall into the Xl class as far as height goes. I'm not sure he fits the standard though.


Yeah it gets confusing, is there a height limit for classic?

I'm not planning on showing him, he' s just a pet I'm just curious.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

WWW.abkcdogs.org or in the bullies 101 section I think the standards are posted there too. I would say XL as well based off of size.... but I agree with Shanna I don't think he fits the breed type.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, because of his height he would be XL Class.

Also he may measure different with a real wicket. I hear for some reason they are different.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Yeah, because of his height he would be XL Class.
> 
> Also he may measure different with a real wicket. I hear for some reason they are different.


Thanks for posting that!!! I was just looking all over trying to find it lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

lol, I had to download it when the ABKC standard pages were down for like a month lol.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Yeah, because of his height he would be XL Class.
> 
> Also he may measure different with a real wicket. I hear for some reason they are different.


Thanks for this! Interesting that a wicket can measure differently..I just used one of these:


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Wickets measure like this, so when we measure with soft tape, or measuring tape we are only using our eyes to judge where the withers are. Where as the wicket is using the true withers point.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I tracked down a friend of mine who owns a wicket and he's 20" by her measure so I was off with the soft tape by a whole inch!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

See!!! lol.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

you were right!


----------

